# France vs Sweden TONIGHT - where to watch in MAADI?



## NAE (Oct 8, 2009)

Seems there is a football match tonight (June 19) between France and Sweden, and someone is asking me where they can go in Maadi to watch it (cafe/restaurant/club).

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------

